# Dennis Strehlau 30 cubes BLD live on air right now!



## KJiptner (Sep 6, 2008)

He posted only in Off-topic. To prevent you from missing it I'll post it here too.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/uwr-attempt-30-cubes-bld


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

Watching right now.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn.. he got 29/30

one cube had 2 edges flipped....

What an awesome job!


----------



## Garmon (Sep 6, 2008)

I was watching and, wow amazing.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Sep 6, 2008)

That was cool GREAT JOB DENNIS


----------



## Bounb (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow amazing, great


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 6, 2008)

THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS TO ALL OF YOU GUYS !!!!!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Simboubou (Sep 6, 2008)

I would kill myself in this case... how can you be so calm ? 
That is just great...


----------



## Brett (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, so close to perfect. What was your previous PB?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2008)

WOW, Dennis!!!! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> WOW, Dennis!!!! Awesome!!!!!



Thanks Mike...

And my older PB was 21/21 

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Jens (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome 
What was the time?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

Jens said:


> Awesome
> What was the time?



I dont know exactly. i only know that the solving time was about 1 hour.
I will do 20 subes later today to see how fast i can do it ( memo and execution)

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

I hope you'll be streaming the 20 cubes.


----------



## Garmon (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, stream again sometime.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I hope you'll be streaming the 20 cubes.



It was a good idea, not to stream it, cause i had 18/20.
Total time was 1:45 h

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Brett (Sep 7, 2008)

18/20 is still incredible. Were the mistakes as small as your 29/30?


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 7, 2008)

Brett said:


> 18/20 is still incredible. Were the mistakes as small as your 29/30?



Well: First mistake, i forgot to solve 1 edge (yellow/train) 
Second mistake, i didnt memorize the last cube very well.

Greetings..ennis


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2008)

Damn, I'm annoyed I missed this! But well done on such a close attempt!


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2008)

joey said:


> Damn, I'm annoyed I missed this! But well done on such a close attempt!



I'm annoyed, that i'll miss his attempt at the EC .


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 11, 2008)

tim said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'm annoyed I missed this! But well done on such a close attempt!
> ...



But i thought, that you WILL come?!

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## hdskull (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm annoyed I will miss/missed both.


----------

